# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Day 1-80 developing R imitator 'Varadero"

## Lynn

Parents ( bred by John Clare )
Female 

Male
 

Days 1-11 ( sorry - these are a little out of order- I'll fix it later )
  

  

  

  

  


Guarding her egg!

Day 15 
Transferred ( by male) to film canister in their enclosure

Day 24
Removed from enclosure
 

Days 46- 73 
  

  

  

  



Days 74 - 80 ( current ) July 15,2013
 

Out of the water Day 74--- Hurray ! 
 

July 15th


 
Enlarge to see a special message for my friend "Heath"

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## maxQ

Wow awesome pictures, he is adorable, thanks for posting these pictures.


Using Tapatalk

----------


## jz24

Thanks for posting these pictures.  They are wonderful and so helpful.  Congratulations.

Judy

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: !!! Thanks so much, Lynn! I adore him/her already  :Smile: . So pretty! I can hardly wait!

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!
I do not have R. imitator Varadero in my dendros pins collection, I think I will add it  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!
> I do not have R. imitator Varadero in my dendros pins collection, I think I will add it


Leo,

Your welcome. They would be fun to paint. Pretty colors. They are tiny  :Smile: 

Google Image Result for http://www.herperschoise.se/PICTURE/1508-4-pilgiftplanschhel.jpg

Thanks for looking , Lynn

----------


## Heather

> Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!
> I do not have R. imitator Varadero in my dendros pins collection, I think I will add it


Leo, if you do, please let me know  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

Here is the froglet in all of these photos
Her egg was deposited  4/26/2013
Heatheranne can take-over from here   :Wink: 
We can all follow her trip to western PA, and her life in Heather's good hands.
She will be going to Heatheranne in 2 weeks, we are meeting at Frog Day - Staten Island. 

I am guessing it's a female, mostly,  because of her personality.
Plus she is huge! 

She is much larger than my other 4 R imitators 'Varadero'
She is very spoiled.



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

She looks wonderful  :Smile: . Lynn, what would you like her name to be?  :Smile: 

We will keep everyone posted on her travels. I am currently making her a small travel vivarium  :Smile: . 

Lynn, do you have a photo of her current home? I was thinking I would mimic it a bit for her comfort.

 :Smile:

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Very nice!!

----------


## Lynn

> She looks wonderful . Lynn, what would you like her name to be? 
> 
> We will keep everyone posted on her travels. I am currently making her a small travel vivarium . 
> 
> Lynn, do you have a photo of her current home? I was thinking I would mimic it a bit for her comfort.


Hi Heath,
Her name should be up to you!
We will be ... on the go !  :Onthego: 
I will be bringing her to you in her current little enclosure, plant, thermometer and all.
It's no big deal. 

Or let me know it you would prefer a photo?

She's a little shy...
I don't want to move her into a temporary container. 
I'm so glad we can do this, looking forward to it  :Smile: 

No wonder she is so chubby, she has zero stress ! All she does is rest, eat, sleep and poop  :Big Grin: !
Lynn

----------


## Heather

> Hi Heath,
> Her name should be up to you!
> We will be ... on the go ! 
> I will be bringing her to you in her current little enclosure, plant, thermometer and all.
> It's no big deal. 
> 
> Or let me know it you would prefer a photo?
> 
> She's a little shy...
> ...


Oh no, she is your first froggie grandchild. I would feel best of you name her  :Smile: .

Bringing her in her enclosure is perfect. The easiest transition possible is best.

She really has some beautiful markings. Nice mix of parents. 

Lol! Yep...pleasantly spoiled  :Smile: .

Heath

----------


## Carlos

Another missed thread; thanks for sharing photos (gorgeous) and story Lynn  :Smile:  !  Have a safe trip!

----------


## Heather

So, we are currently on our way to Staten Island for Frogs Day tomorrow  :Smile: . I will finally meet Miss Imi-Bee  :Smile: . 

Lynn has ever so kindly made some wonderful accommodations for her and she will be riding up to meet us at the zoo. So excited!  :Smile: 

We are riding along via Amtrak enjoying the views, and, well...getting hungry, lol!!!  :Big Grin:  Time to encourage hubby to head to the dining car  :Big Grin: .

Can't wait to see everyone who goes to Frog's Day at the zoo. It's sure to be a fun day!

See you soon! 

Heath

----------


## Heather

Syracuse now.

----------


## Heather

Albany, NY

----------


## Carlos

Sorry can't meet you guys this week end!  Have fun  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

> Sorry can't meet you guys this week end!  Have fun  !


Thanks Carlos.
 :Smile:  wish you could make it ,too !
Lynn

----------


## Heather

> Thanks Carlos.
>  wish you could make it ,too !
> Lynn


I wish too!

----------


## Heather

Had a wonderful time at the zoo and finally met little Miss Imi-Bee. She's beautiful  :Smile: . Thanks so much Lynn!!!  :Smile:  I adore her. 

Little Imi will ride the train home with us early tomorrow morning...headed on a long ride to Pennsylvania. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Well, 
we're on our way from Newark, NJ headed to Penn Station with little Imi-Bee and her buddy riding side-by-side in a cozy tote borrowed from Lynn thats fits her tank and his travel cup just right, all aboard the Amtrak train  :Smile: . After a nice fine mist spritzing and a few Repashy dusted gliders for breakfast, they should be all set for the long ride home. Off to PA we go.

----------


## Heather

A view from the train this morning  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

The train...

----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather

Now we are in route to Buffalo, NY with a few stops along the way.

----------


## Heather

Along the Hudson River...

----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather

My phone is making some duplicates of the photos. I will edit the copies out later.

----------


## Heather



----------


## Carlos

Hi Heather!  Where were last set's of pics taken?  Place looks very nice  :Smile:  .

----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather

Now in Albany, NY.

----------


## Heather

Frogs are doing well. Just took a peek. Imi is sleeping under a leaf and her buddy is cuddled in some moss. 

Stopped at Albany train station to switch engines so we took a brief walk around the station. Had a quick ice cream, now we're back in and ready to go.

----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather



----------


## Heather

Amsterdam station...

----------


## Heather

In Utica, NY.

----------


## Heather

Syracuse....

----------


## Heather

Rochester, NY

----------


## Heather

Depew Station in Buffalo, NY and our final train stop. Now a 2 hr.drive home.

----------


## Heather

> Hi Heather!  Where were last set's of pics taken?  Place looks very nice  .


It's up in Peekskill along the Hudson River. Thank you. It was a nice ride along the water  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Just passed the Angola rest stop. Nice little overhead rest stop off off I-90.

----------


## Heather

We are now in Seneca Nation Indian Reservation.

----------


## Heather

Made it home yesterday evening safe and sound  :Smile: . I'll be working on vivariums today. I'll update later.

----------


## Heather

A few quick shots of Miss Imi-Bee. I'll get some clearer ones later, as I am trying not to stress her as she settles in. She's a great little eater and is quite active  :Smile: . We're so happy to welcome her into her new frog family  :Smile: .

The last photo is of her next door neighbor. He/she does not have a name just yet. I'm waiting just a bit for him to grow some to possibly determine his gender, hopefully a male. He will live with Miss Imi later on after a quarantine period, just to be safe  :Smile: . Both are doing great in their grow-out tanks. 

I am washing and baking some wood today for their future home. I found some great pieces from one of my favorite shops here locally. They're even cut flat on the back for siliconing. How exciting  :Smile: . Can't wait to get their vivarium all put together. 

Imi


Baby


Thanks again, Lynn!  :Smile:  We love little Imi!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

A few updates... my imitators are doing great!  :Smile: 
Still in quarantine, but all is well.

Imi



Baby

----------


## jz24

Hi Heather,
i love these photos.  Miss Imi-Bee has the best orange and blue wetsuit.  Too cute. Thanks for the photos.

judy

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

So, baby is growing nicely and still appears to hold the same shape, just a bit longer. I'm hoping he's my male...looks like maybe? 

Imi-Bee is staying the same size.

Still doing great! Can't wait until I can take them out of quarantine!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Very nice Varadero's Heather  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

I just thought I'd post an update. I put Imi and Baby (still thinking of a name) together this week. They are doing well and seem to like each others company  :Smile: . 

Most of the pictures aren't very clear since I tried to get close ones.

 :Smile:

----------


## Heather

I wish I had a macro lens  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Heather

Miss Imi-Bee checking out her fresh paper towels  :Smile: . Crazy Dero is hopping around a bit too fast for a photo right now. Time to put the babies to bed...lights out.

----------


## Heather



----------


## tonyball

very beautiful!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Doing wonderfully  :Smile: .

----------

